# Badlands OX pack only trade for Sacrifice



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

I'd like to trade my OX pack only for a Badlands Sacrifice. I'd consider selling the pack only also for a reasonable offer. Pack is Realtree AP


----------

